# Cutting Wedges on the Table Saw



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I needed to make some small wedges ¾" thick, so I came up with a way to make them on the table saw. As shown by the sketch, the 1st rip cut is made and the whole thing is flipped with the cut off piece reattached using double stick tape and then the 2nd rip cut is made resulting in a triangular piece about 12" long. ¾" thick pieces are then cut off the long strip.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Red Flags are waving!!!

Trapping that wedged piece between the blade and the fence has always been a recipe for potential Kick Back.

The Safer way is to position your fence to the left of the blade, IMHO.

The double stick tape tip is a great way to keep a solid edge against the fence.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I push the piece through with a push stick. I realize I can position the fence to the other side of the blade. My only concern was whether the double stick tape would hold. The tape holds extremely well and was tough to separate the two pieces later. I don't feel there is any more danger of kickback. With the piece wedged between the blade and fence, it can't kick back as long as I maintain downward pressure on the push stick.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Interesting solution. We woodworkers never stop finding uses for carpet tape.

The piece is only "trapped" in the sense it can't fly straight up in the air which you don't want anyway. There is no additional risk of kickback. If anything there would be less risk of kickback since you are applying pressure away from the blade. The other concern is the cut off can fly back at you and it can if it becomes wedged between the blade and throat plate.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't use carpet tape. I used a tape I found in an arts and crafts store (Hobby Lobby). It's only 1/4" wide and about 002" thick. It holds, something fierce. I just find it more convenient to use than carpet tape. I've also used this tape to hold small metal parts for milling on a milling machine.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Use a bandsaw, much safer.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

MrRon, Could you post a link to that tape please?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is the link;







The cost was $9.99 for 81 feet. I've tried other tapes, but found that this tape is much easier to handle and apply. Some tapes are hard to remove from the spool. It is made in Denmark.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks MrRon. I'll look at Hobby Lobby and Michaels


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Seems like it would be easier and safer to me to a long chunk of wood and cut the angles using the miter gauge. Then use the miter gauge to cut a 90° on the backside.*Sorry didn't read the original post closely enough.*

Of course, that's just me.

YMMV
Objects in mirror may be closer than they appear.
Objects under T-shirt may be larger than they appear.


----------

